# aux button not working



## rb2six (Aug 27, 2009)

i just finished installing my snhond3 to my 04 accord but when i tried to set my stereo to aux mode, it doesnt do anything. cd's still work, i tried disconnecting the stereo and reconnecting it but it still didnt work. i tried double pressing the aux button, holding it down and other combinations, still doesnt work.. am i doing something wrong?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

internal issue with the head unit.


----------

